# Identify the unit and where it was deployed?



## QuestionAsker (6 Nov 2014)

Hello folks, I've got a question. I don't know where else to turn to. 

Can you Identify the unit my great grandfather was in? It seems to have been lost in time, as his children are all getting in their later years. 

Also, if you could tell me where the unit was in action, and or provide me with a link to find that information, It would be GREATLY appreciated. This has been on my mind for years now, I know he was on Juno and he fought in Belgium as well, if it helps, he was wounded in action. 

Cheers my fellow Canucks!!   

Picture below.


----------



## Michael OLeary (6 Nov 2014)

Canadian Army (Basic) Training Centre

He certainly wasn't "in action" anywhere while with this unit.

His service record will tell you what unit(s) he served with after basic training, including who he was with in France and Belgium. Order his service record from Library and Archives Canada: http://www.collectionscanada.gc.ca/genealogie/022-909.007-e.html


----------



## RedcapCrusader (6 Nov 2014)

No. 20 Canadian Army (Basic) Training Centre – Brantford (1940-1945) was a location where Non-Permanent Active Militia were trained. As to who the "Fighting 16th D Coy" were, very likely it was just the name of the recruit company that your grandfather was in and wasn't attributed to any particular unit.

Really, this photo is equivalent to a Basic Military Qualification graduation photo of modern day. These days we have names like Alpha Coy (Company), Vimy Platoon (example).

From what I can tell No. 20 CA(B)TC trained mainly young men that would later be Highlanders of The Lorne Scots (Peel, Dufferin, and Halton Regiment). *Edit:* Never mind, they trained pretty much anyone there.


----------



## cupper (7 Nov 2014)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Canadian Army (Basic) Training Centre
> 
> He certainly wasn't "in action" anywhere while with this unit.
> 
> His service record will tell you what unit(s) he served with after basic training, including who he was with in France and Belgium. Order his service record from Library and Archives Canada: http://www.collectionscanada.gc.ca/genealogie/022-909.007-e.html



Michael, the link you posted kicks back a 404 error, but they do provide a helpful list of alternate links to update.

Here is the link to Archives Canada for Family History and geneology.

http://www.bac-lac.gc.ca/eng/discover/genealogy/Pages/introduction.aspx


----------

